# Homemade Peanut Butter Dog Treats



## BFF

Every once in awhile I get a bug to try something new, and figured it would be fun to cook Zulee's dog treats myself. I like having the control over her diet, and not having to run to the store when she is running out. As it turned out, it is the simple little pleasures that make life so grand!

I tried a recipe from "The Ultimate Dog Treat Cookbook" by Liz Palika. The recipe is Peanut Butter Honey Nut Cheerio Balls. I have to admit. It was super simple to make and uses a few ingredients you likely have on hand anyway. 

Zulee had to taste test a couple of them and told me that she thinks they are super yummy. They have the consistency of a cookie, so they have a little tendency to crumble. 

Makes 50 - 60 treats (I got a little over 40 treats)

1/4 c Peanut Butter
2 c Honey Nut Cheerios
1 c all purpose flour 
1/2 c vegetable oil
2 large eggs

_Rather than using flour, I made my own oat flour by putting oatmeal in the food processor. I've done this in a coffee grinder too._

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees.

1)Heat the peanut butter in the microwave for 1 minute. 
2)Add the rest of the ingredients to the peanut butter. 
3)Form into teaspoon size balls, squeezing them to press it together to prevent crumbling while baking. (I just plopped them onto parchment paper and it was fine.)

Bake 8 - 10 minutes on a greased cookie sheet. Since I used parchment paper, I didn't grease anything. I think there is plenty of vegetable oil to prevent sticking, but don't hold me to it. 

Cool completely and store in an airtight container.

I had fun with it. I hope you do too. I think these will get even the pickiest eater to realize he is hungry! Hint Hint to Mr. Tater Tot!!!


----------



## fjm

Ummm - I wouldn't mind a few of those myself!


----------



## Persia

BFF said:


> Every once in awhile I get a bug to try something new, and figured it would be fun to cook Zulee's dog treats myself. I like having the control over her diet, and not having to run to the store when she is running out. As it turned out, it is the simple little pleasures that make life so grand!
> 
> Love it and completely agree! Cooking for our babies and watching then lick every crumb is great pleasure. Making your own oat flour rocks!!
> 
> Yes, they are delicious! I make these for Persia. For those on grain-free, you can use just peanut butter and eggs. Also make them into tight little balls to prevent crumbling and bake (on parchment!). These can also get crumbly if handled too much.
> (It is the peanut butter)


----------



## Camille

Im not big on treats but i really like this, especially with home made "oat" flour instead of regular glour. I keep a pantry fully stocked of organic stuff like oats, peanut butter, flax seeds, etc etc etc. So always have this stuff on hand also. might try it for esme . This could also be given to my bids as treats also!


----------



## Camille

Just an update that i have a few cookies in the oven, used the oatmeal "flour" like you but for cereal we used alpen(removed all the raisins) and just right(Kellogs) as that was the only cereal we had). I used organic peanut butter and added about 2 tbsp of organic raw honey and had to add about 1/6 whole wheat flour to get it a better consistency due to my tweaking. also added the 2 eggs and about 1/4 cup olive oil. Ill let you know how it turns out tonight as i only have like 15 minutes to get to work! lol.


----------



## schpeckie

Mmmmm, I will have to try and make some for the girls... or maybe for myself. Sounds yummy!


----------



## curlysmama

I just made some! They are in the oven.


----------

